# Furnace Cleaning Packages



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

These are strategically bundled to meet the expectations of all budgets. They also all include complementary Carbon Monoxide testing as one of the main components in achieving a safe home environment.
Silver – Basic Budget Bundle
This package provides the complete cleaning of your furnace and vents, and it includes the complimentary Carbon Monoxide test.
Complete furnace cleaning and tune up
The perfect fit for any budget
Includes a complimentary Carbon Monoxide test
View Silver Package
Gold – Always Clean Package
Our Gold, Always Clean Package is a value-filled option that has become a client favourite, with more than $130 worth of savings and a personalized approach to the complete Indoor Air Quality management of your home.
Complete furnace cleaning and tune up
Our most popular package based on value, yet still affordable
Includes complimentary Carbon Monoxide test and Volts & Amps test, system sanitization, and our special home care package
View Gold Package
Platinum - Executive Premium Package
Our Platinum, Executive Premium Package is the mother-load of our offers, overflowing with savings and value that simply can’t be matched. It also includes a complimentary furnace performance check-up in six months.
Complete furnace cleaning and tune up
Incredible value, including everything in our Silver and Gold packages and more – like a free furnace chimney stack cleaning…
additional offers available ONLY through the purchase of this package

http://westcan4u.com/


----------



## frankbetty1312 (11 d ago)

ProAttic Tampa’s expert chimney and ventilation service people can professionally remove all aspects of chimney buildup like soot, creosote, animal nests, and all other physical blockages from chimney liners, smoke chambers, fireboxes, and chimney dampers in a simple matter of minutes - increasing chimney safety, longevity, and health.


----------

